# [environnement] KDE ou gnome (en cour)

## damunix

Tout est dans le tire : quesque vous préférez et surtout pourquoi ???Last edited by damunix on Mon May 16, 2005 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apsforps

Un le titre est pas conforme, deux je nourris pas les trolls, tu devrais trouver plein de posts à ce sujet avec la fonction recherche

PS: c'est pas la première fois pour le titre, essaye de faire gaffe...

EDIT : et en plus tu n'as même pas pris la peine de reformater le titre des deux autres posts en question... Dis, tu te fous de la tête de qui là? :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *damunix wrote:*   

> Tout est dans le tire : quesque vous préférez et surtout pourquoi ???

 

1) ton titre est pas conforme au formatage en vigueur sur ce forum, merci de t'y conformer.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

2) dans le genre je balance un troll, toi on peut dire que t'es pas discret.

3) il y a eu suffisament de troll à ce sujet et en plus récent pour que je n'alimente pas ce gros troll.

comme de toute façon ça doit finir comme ça:

le mieux c'est que tu essaies les 2 et que tu choisisses toi-même lequel tu veux, voire un autre si le coeur t'en dit. C'est ça la liberté....

----------

## colito

KDE bien sûr!  :Wink: 

Et hop, c'est parti!!!

----------

## Apsforps

Ouais, bon, ça va, on essayait de limiter les dégats nous... Si les habitués s'y mettent maintenant, où va-t-on?  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

*tape sur colito*

Mechant garcon, pas de biscuit.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Ouais, bon, ça va, on essayait de limiter les dégats nous... Si les habitués s'y mettent maintenant, où va-t-on? 

 

allez encore u post et tu es guru  :Wink: 

+1 pour la tape (mais amical)

----------

## colito

aie aie...pataper, pataper... :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## arlequin

@Apsforps : quelle aimabilité..............

----------

## damunix

Désolé pour le formatage de titre mais j'avais pas vu, ensuite jai fais une recherche et j'avais pas trouver donc ....

Désolé les gars !!!

----------

## Apsforps

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> @Apsforps : quelle aimabilité..............

 

Ben regarde ses deux autres posts, tu comprendras pourquoi... En plus, lancer un troll (surtout un gros tout poilu comme ça  :Smile:  comme ça sur un forum, j'avoue que c'est pas vraiment ma tasse de thé. D'ailleurs, il ne semble pas avoir compris ce que lui a dit sireyessire non plus d'ailleurs (de tester). Enfin, il a reformaté son titre, c'est déjà ça (quoique pour les autres threads pas encore). Et puis, comme kernel_sensei est pas là pour le moment pour tirer à boulet rouge sur les gens qui respectent pas les règles, faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse  :Wink:  (le reste de ce qu'il fait (répondre à des questions que je ne comprends même pas et sortir des truc des profondeurs abyssales de la configuration du noyeau), je sais pas faire lol  :Razz: )

EDIT : tiens et en plus ya encore une faute dans le titre, j'avais pas vu  :Laughing: 

@sireyessire, voilà, c'est fait, 300 posts  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

[PAS TROLL] le wm/dm de vos rêves

Quel est votre desktop? (et oui le titre est pas conforme)

----------

## spider312

pourquoi se contenter de ces 2 là ? il existe des tas de projets super interessants, notement XFCE, mais pourquoi ne pas essayer fluxbox, enlightenment, ou FVWM ...

----------

## x4n4x

F1|_|x80x en force :p

 Tant qu'a nourrir un troll autant le faire facon w4rl0rdzzz :p

==>[]

----------

## hiboo

kde ou gnome ?

kde !

la preuve :

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=gnome&word2=kde

cqfd

 :Razz: 

----------

## Marsu

pourquoi nourrir un troll, le troll par définition se nourrit de nous, on va pas en plus lui filer à bouffer  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *hiboo wrote:*   

> la preuve :
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=gnome&word2=kde
> 
> cqfd 

 

Marrant ce truc, mais pas cqfd du tout !

Suffit de voir ça : http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=xfce&word2=kde

Bizarre, kde perd tout de suite 4,6 millions de "hits"

Par contre, gnome en gagne 100.000 : http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=xfce&word2=gnome.

En éliminant le membre commun (xfce  :Wink:  ), on a :

KDE : 13.000.000

GNOME : 16.600.000

And the winner is ...  :Cool: 

Mais moi, je préfère plutôt le combat tartiflette<>raclette  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *hiboo wrote:*   la preuve :
> 
> http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=gnome&word2=kde
> 
> cqfd  
> ...

 

de toute façon si tu mets sex d'un côté il doit gagner un très grand nombre de combat  :Razz: 

----------

## dyurne

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Mais moi, je préfère plutôt le combat tartiflette<>raclette 

 désolé de polluer le topic mais en même temps c'est un gros troll poilu donc les moins integristes m'excuseront :

 "Quoi !! la tartiflette ne gagne pas !! c'est cheaté, c'est sur !!!".  :Laughing: 

----------

## Starch

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> "Quoi !! la tartiflette ne gagne pas !! c'est cheaté, c'est sur !!!". 

 

Comme disait ma grand-mère : « La tartiflette c'est pour les tap***** »...

(merde, ça marche aussi pour la raclette)

----------

## kopp

Comme dirait l'autre : In tartiflette we trust !!!!!

----------

## x4n4x

In camenbert we believe, for the camenbert we will kill, for the camenbert we live:p

----------

## hiboo

tartiflette, raclette..... vous me donnez faim !

----------

## colito

vous etes ttous des lopettes, le top, c'est le farci poitevin, sans contestation aucune...

----------

## 103598

pfffffff, ça se voit que vous ne connaissez pas le porc à l'ananas de ma mère vous... ^^

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Starch

ni le tournedos rossini de mon papa...

je ne connais rien de meilleur

----------

## x4n4x

ni le couscous de mon pere...

(/me continu le debat sterile :p)

----------

## Trevoke

Les spaghetti au pistou.

C'est tout, je gagne.

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Les spaghetti au pistou.
> 
> C'est tout, je gagne.

 On sait ou t'a trouvé la recette : http://www.menshealth.fr/html/archives/nutrition/nutrition1104.html

http://www.blogg.org/blog-4395-date-2004-10-03-billet-52717.html  :Twisted Evil: 

PS : désolé pour les liens, j'ai pas trouvé mieux ...

----------

